# Clicker Training?



## me2 (May 13, 2005)

Maybe this is a dumb question but what is clicker training? How does it differ from regular training? Thanks.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

There is a thread just below that I started all ready describing clicker training. Read that and if you have any particular questions I will try to answer them or find the answer if I don't know.


----------

